# Video Erstellung bei Logitech (Webcam)



## stevi16 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche über eine Logitech Webcam ein Video zu ersellen, (Bilder klappen einwandfrei).

Nachdem ich auf "Video erstellen" klicke kommt der Hinweis "HVideos Com Server hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden",

Ich hab dann die Software neu installiert aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Kann mir von Euch jemand einen Tip geben um dieses Problem beheben zu können ?

Danke jetzt schon

Gruss

Steve


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2007)

Nimm eine andere Software, zB VirtualDub - Dort unter File/CaptureAVI.

mfg chmee


----------

